# Medical Requirements to Work In Dubia



## Blonk (May 8, 2008)

I have read that there is a medical required to work in Dubia.

What exactly would the medical requirements be to work there??


----------



## sgilli3 (Mar 23, 2008)

As part of your residency process you will have to have blood tests done (checking for aids,hepatitus etc)
If you are working in the free zone, you will also require a chest x ray


----------



## Blonk (May 8, 2008)

sgilli3 said:


> As part of your residency process you will have to have blood tests done (checking for aids,hepatitus etc)
> If you are working in the free zone, you will also require a chest x ray


I contracted Hepatitis 'C', 24 years ago through a blood transfusion.
This has not caused any adverse health effects but is still present in my system.
Latest blood test came back 100% healthy.

Would this prevent me from living and working in Dubia?

Who would I need to contact to answer this question?


----------



## sgilli3 (Mar 23, 2008)

Hi Blonk
According to the Gulf News (20/04/08)
the UAE has added Hep C to its list of deportable diseases (along with HIV, tuberculosiss, Hep B)

This is effective from July 1st, with the law applying to both new visas and those renewing their visas.


----------



## Blonk (May 8, 2008)

That's a shame. I have been offered a 240k pa US$ job there. Thanks for the reply though. Missed opportunity through no fault of my own.


----------

